# Plowing Question!



## nappet1 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have my grandfathers (who reasontly passed away ) 1978 Ford Ltd Wagon with a 460 V-8 with about 33k miles on it with snow tires and my tire chains will be here soon! I am having trouble finding a plow set-up for it. Any ideas on were to get one? Can you put a V-blade on it? I have already done most the pre plowing preperations . upgraded wiper blades (Bosh 5-blade winter wiper, also replaced the blue washer fluid with the upgraded yellow for better ice melting). I am really looking forward to any help you may have!!!!

Thanks Mike :salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think it may need some trailer mirrors on so it will make it easy for backing up! Don't forget a strobe light for it.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I am not so sure I would go with a light bar, Try corner strobes, keep the stock image.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Dont laugh too hard... back when I was a kid there was a guy here in Fargo who use to put a plow on ANYTHING!!!! He actually had a plow on a early 70's Cadillac. I was too young to remember details like what kinda plow it was but I would guess an older cable or western or a meyers.... I seem to remember it not having a trunk lid and the trunk was full of scrap iron for weight. wesport It was hilarious watching it run down the street... Talk about plowing in style... Who needs a LT3, a Lariat or a Conversion when you can plow with a Caddy man.....prsport


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I think the hardest part of the conversion is finding the fake wood trim for the plow. 

I do hope you plan on "veneering" the plow to match the wagon. If no get a life.

Chris


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a customer up in northern Idaho that has a plow mounted on a customized VW Bug if you can believe that. Outfitted it with a motor out of an old Corvair and added hydraulic steering brakes. I will see if I can get a picture from him and post it here. I knew that I would get my 100th post up here today.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i really would like to see pictures of it with a plow let us know how it turns out


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Does that wagon have locking hubs for the 4X4 under those wheel protectors......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Get one of these and be the envy of the neighborhood!
http://www.solotec.com/


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

Why did the image of the car from Ghostbusters pop into my head for plowing? I guess it was for Sta-puf man cleanup.


----------



## N C Landscape (Nov 12, 2006)

Maybe Clark Griswold can help you out...


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 12-02-06/Wagon.jpg
My wagon with a V blade. Works pretty good too.

But wow, 33k on that thing, grandpas car, sounds like a rare gem thats probably worth quite a bit. Had it been an old clunker, Id load up the back end for traction and put a plow on it.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

wagonman76;332861 said:


> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 12-02-06/Wagon.jpg
> My wagon with a V blade. Works pretty good too.
> 
> But wow, 33k on that thing, grandpas car, sounds like a rare gem thats probably worth quite a bit. Had it been an old clunker, Id load up the back end for traction and put a plow on it.


it probably is worth a lot dont put a plow on it and keep it nice


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Ive had both an 84 and a 85 ford ltd wagon, that I used as hearses for my old job. Great cars, one had 430k miles on its original motor, and was only blowing oil when it went to the scrap yard, Very solid cars, as both took direct rear end impacts at high speed. one froma drunk 18 year old, and one from a 90 year old driver. both cases only the rear door was slightly dented, and the bumpers were pushed in. they dont make em like that anymore.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm thinking a nice Blizzard or 9'6'' Fisher V,hideaway strobes,a nice lightbar.

You think she'd hold a side wing?


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Aside from the windshield wiper/washer upgrade you certainly need some weatherguard rubber floor mats to plow. With that you'll be all prepped to stick a 9 1/2 foot V-plow on it.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe you could put a small v box salter hanging out the back


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I think that exhaust needs to be alittle longer and more chrome, LOL


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

You can definitely get a v-box to fit that roof rack


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm thinking a nice full sized Vector Bar, and a V box on the roof is a must!


----------



## willie dexter (Dec 14, 2006)

remember the movie [out cold] they had a snow blade on a dodge duster or a charger, i cant remember.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This was a funny thread


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Vaughn Schultz;577740 said:


> This was a funny thread


Holy thread dig Eric. You must be bored or something.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

maybe this guy will let you buy this rig!











nevermind...... it wouldnt pop up :crying::realmad:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sure.You bring up an old thread and it stays. I bring one up and it gets deleted. What's that old saying.... you must be sleeping with............:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;577867 said:


> Sure.You bring up an old thread and it stays. I bring one up and it gets deleted. What's that old saying.... you must be sleeping with............:realmad:


Your club member status has nothing on a plowsite addict!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

These days guys need to start thinking about plowing "green". Gas hog wagons are out, Smarts are in!

Word has it that the installing dealer was located somewhere in central NY.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

B&B;577871 said:


> These days guys need to start thinking about plowing "green". Gas hog wagons are out, Smarts are in!
> 
> Word has it that the installing dealer was located somewhere in central NY.


 LOL


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

B&B;577871 said:


> These days guys need to start thinking about plowing "green". Gas hog wagons are out, Smarts are in!
> 
> Word has it that the installing dealer was located somewhere in central NY.


hummmmmm, something odd about this picture..I just can't put my finger on exactly what it is


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B&B;577871 said:


> These days guys need to start thinking about plowing "green". Gas hog wagons are out, Smarts are in!
> 
> Word has it that the installing dealer was located somewhere in central NY.


Let's get the color right.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;577871 said:


> These days guys need to start thinking about plowing "green". Gas hog wagons are out, Smarts are in!
> 
> Word has it that the installing dealer was located somewhere in central NY.


Is that a RD or an HD?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;577882 said:


> Is that a RD or an HD?


HD... can't give the RD's away.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;577889 said:
 

> HD... can't give the RD's away.


can I get one with a under hood hydraulics?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

B&B;577871 said:


> These days guys need to start thinking about plowing "green". Gas hog wagons are out, Smarts are in!
> 
> Word has it that the installing dealer was located somewhere in central NY.


I guess you have to kno all the tricks....that i cant learn over night!:waving:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

is that saftey yellow, for high visiblity ? so when GV, hits a snow bank hard, his guys can find him, for rescue?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now if only if I could get back up the hill for another pass


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;577894 said:


> can I get one with a under hood hydraulics?


Absolutly...except in this application their called _*under floor *_hydros.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;577905 said:


> Absolutly...except in this application their called _*under floor *_hydros.


Thanks for sharing your secrets  Is the off season bull bar available? Is it available in a heifer model?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;577938 said:


> Thanks for sharing your secrets  Is the off season bull bar available? Is it available in a heifer model?


Yes but it requires the use of a patented adapter. Can't disclose the part # here though.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;577947 said:


> Yes but it requires the use of a patented adapter. Can't disclose the part # here though.


If i drop off a snowplow can you install the Smart car?


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

so I guess it would be under trunk hydrolics?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;577956 said:


> If i drop off a snowplow can you install the Smart car?


Sure, although I'm not an authorized Smart car dealer I do have several on my lot for your viewing pleasure that you can choose from. I highly recommend a yellow one.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;577963 said:


> Sure, although I'm not an authorized Smart car dealer I do have several on my lot for your viewing pleasure that you can choose from. I highly recommend a yellow one.


I wondered since I didn't see you on the website.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;577965 said:


> I wondered since I didn't see you on the website.


Yea ok, you want a yellow one right?


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

How 'bout a Boss V and a swing wing. You could put the Honda box in the passenger seat.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

basher;577938 said:


> Thanks for sharing your secrets  Is the off season bull bar available? Is it available in a heifer model?


tttt, I am writing all this down


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;577966 said:


> Yea ok, you want a yellow one right?


Yeah, but i don't want the factory oil


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Seriously, whats your best guess on when snow and ice equipment that today is gas / diesel powered, goes green and by green I mean no fuel at all? I know that Chevy, Ford and Toyota all have a hybrid SUV, can't be too long before they'll be just battery powered.

I know I'm a kill joy, sorry.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JayMac;578300 said:


> Seriously, whats your best guess on when snow and ice equipment that today is gas / diesel powered, goes green and by green I mean no fuel at all? I know that Chevy, Ford and Toyota all have a hybrid SUV, can't be too long before they'll be just battery powered.
> 
> I know I'm a kill joy, sorry.


If you check the age of this article you see in the not every future not only will snow removal equipment be automated but you not be needed.

http://inventorspot.com/articles/robot_snowplow_japan_shovels_sno_9534

While _Snow Joe_ may be to slow for many large lots, he'll be the darling of the sidewalks.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

basher;577956 said:


> If i drop off a snowplow can you install the Smart car?


Even my girlfriend was laughing at this one...she doens't have a sense of humor.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

scitown;580363 said:


> Even my girlfriend was laughing at this one...she doens't have a sense of humor.


Neither will you after she slaps you for that comment!


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

grandview;580365 said:


> Neither will you after she slaps you for that comment!


Nah, just pull up a naughty favorite link and she stops reading over my shoulder.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

grandview;580365 said:


> Neither will you after she slaps you for that comment!


haha now that was funny i am sure she'd have a sense of humor after she saw that and while shes beating u with a pan. o wait thats not politiclly correct is it


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

That is just crazy, I will drink to that.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

A Dana 60 up front a 6" lift some lights you'll be good to go.


----------

